# Winter Fishing Goals



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

My No1 goal for this winter would be to get my 1st ever Snapper.

And also a BIG Brown Trout from the snowy lakes, hoping to get up there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> What you are you planning to do?


Kraley - my sole mission over winter is to kick your ass at every opportunity and constantly remind you about it. Oh, and to avoid Gatesy's projectile vomits 8) :lol:

My Winter 'Wish List"

1. Get out at least once a week 
2. Find a local snapper spot and catch a few fish over 50cm
3. Get offshore as often as the weather allows chasing tailor and salmon on light gear.
4. Nail a decent jewie (80cm+)
5. Nail a decent winter king (80cm +)
5. Hope that the winter finishes as soon as possible.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL! :lol: :lol:

I'm with Ken on the snapper, my PB is also 48cm and I want one over 50 this winter.

I also want to catch the "Lake Jindabyne quaddie" over the next few months (all in the same day would be great, but it's a million to one shot) - brown trout, rainbow trout, brook trout, atlantic salmon


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

1. Just fish through winter for the 1st time
2. Nail a decent snapper on SP (kind of done that)
3. Try to have a few sessions for jewfish
4. try to get a decent winter bream

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all ...my goals for this winter are to get out of NSW and up to FNQ as soon as possible, and try to get into some barras , spaniards, coral trout, mud crabs & prawns. and leave this crap weather behind.

cheers

mal de mer


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Install and master my fish finder that just turned up!  
2. Jig a big winter kingy 
3. Jew on HB and SP trawling the beaches
4. Any large Snapper would be nice
5. Get everything sorted and grab all your good ideas so I'm ready for a big summer!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have so many goals I don't know how I'm going to attempt them all in limited time. The main ones that I'm really going to try for:

1. Snapper on plastics. A big one if possible.
2. Any jewfish - I'm still to crack one, big or small.
3. A king on a jig (is that a jiggy kingy?)

Squidder, I love your target of the jindy grand slam - that would be a great thing to achieve, but seeing as my freshwater skills are crap, maybe a bit out of my reach.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

To keep Ken out of the snapper HoF


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

My winter targets are snapper and prefer a 50cm one. Just waiting for the weather to calm down.

Squidder I love your trout targets. Catching all four in one day is a serious challange mate. I have 3 so far and am still looking for the brook trout. Obviously I have not done it in one day. Since it looks like all are targeting snapper this winter why dont we make a date in July. Not sure where everyone stays so I guess we can all go to our favorate places BUT it would be nice if we can all get together again.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

my biggest goal would be to get offshore.... then hopefully catch my first snapper!

just getting out as much as possible and have as much fun as possible doing it!

(not fishing related but want to save some dollars for some kind of holiday next year - of course taking the yak!)


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

g'day all, my goals for winter fishing are:
1. wait for the low fronts to go
2. wait for the swell to drop
3. wait for the wind to die off
4.catch one edible legal fish per outing
5. not get hassled by fisheries when the Marinre Park starts 
6. stay on the yak, not next to or under it
7. yeah,yeah, ok and a bloody snapper too
have fun should also get a mention, cheers, JohnO


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

1. A jewfish off the rocks
2. A jewfish off the yak
3. A jewfish landed in 2007
4. Weather conditions that allow cobia, kings, jewies and snapper to be caught on a daily basis.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

To try and spend at least as much time actually fishing as I do reading and writing about fishing.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I would love to catch a big jewfish this winter.

Scratch that would love to catch *A* fish this winter :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep the Lady happy with her winter whiting (heaps of brownie points there and plenty of fishing trips)!
Share some fishing outside and a few BBQ's with some AKFFers from The Sunshine Coast to Northern NSW!!
Catch something big!!
Enter the HOF!!
Live the Dream!!!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

My goals are as follows

1.get a snapper on plastic from the yak
2.Land one of the bloody kings that have been busting me up off the rocks
3.get my first tuna if possible
4.get out offshore as much as possible 
5.meet some more akff members for a fish

Lee


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Catch a decent bream and pinkie from the yak on plastic


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Winter goals:
Get on the water more. Learn more. Catch more (fish, species). Catch anything on SPs.

Oops, almost forgot - go yakfishing in Qld (planning on September).


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

1. Finally get a yak - a dream that should finally be realised in the next few weeks.
2. Actually use the yak on a regular basis


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

It's going to be hard to get out much this winter as we're extending the house in time for when number 2 arrives, so my main goal, as sad as it sounds;

Is to get out at least once a month.

My second goal is to bring home at least one legal size fish per trip.

Now that's not asking for too much is it........


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

simply to get out more than once a bloomin month...

... and try and sneak a trip up to SA for a monster breaming session with BUFF 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well , as last year i did a silly thing and thinking i was 35 again tried to compete again in my TK1, and resulted in me being off the water for 4 months, i certainly am not gunna do that this time. I intend to fish every opportunity i get , and am really looking forward to the coming of spring

1,,,,,, fish for pelagics , kings tailor and sambos

2,,,,,, catch my first good bass

3,,,,,, spend much more time fishing with you guys of the forum

4,,,,,,do a lot of fishing for whiting

5,,,,, and most important, really enjoy my time on the water


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY783ekAACRfgAAQQCczADFoWAA/b9+AMACjBqp/qaaU9J6IaYT0nkmJ6j1DBpo00wmJkwEDTBqehTCnqb0oNGEaABQSYcCpduaWJ5kEdL7Qvovq9qmzZ7UabVZjiyGL6cdrewZlzMYIJazQT2ekyN7zmmY7zSI/bMR1NGB8BSDIxpqizlWoQK3StwvdyNxyMDQbnAszwXo5gVBlITyaRN35w2zGovNrXSbCKWUI4dxtMBMh75qk8iSJUlQ1EURGaMArYLXSkF0P8XckU4UJCO/N3pA=


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

getting the hell out of vic and going north is my main goal for winter.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Red I would love to take you up on both your goals in July /August. Especially the snapper as I have not caught a legal size as yet.


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Get something into my PB's area. Its under construction, and hopefully soon will have something to be excited about. If only the weather would calm down, as soon as the swells die down (NSW), I have to fish the rocks LBG. Too hard to choose the Kayak and LBG, too many choices, too little time.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

1. Catch a Kingfish off the Kayak ( Any size will do )

2. Catch a Salmon off the Kayak ( Any size will do )

3. Catch a decent Snapper off the Kayak ( Above 45cm will do )

4. Catch a big Flathead off the Kayak ( Above 60cm will do )

5. Catch a Trout off my Kayak ( Any size will do )


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Explore PPB/WP a bit more (already checked out 3 new locations recently), focus on flatties from here on in for a bit, drop some money in HobieV's shop for a downrigger and then land a well aimed fish frame in his spouts


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVB5T6oAAFJfgAAQQOffETkrXAA/79+wMAFapNBommqbKNM1NDRkaaADIMIRD1FHpMEzSaNoBMmAjQBiTRNTxJpNNqGh6j1AA9T1AXAYMJJJeZ9zrrwPkLGh9NslEB/CbepeWm/XTZRUCQonI0MU7Yrfkb8yrHJfNg84uxQTOSvYDg2V0rDumjdSDK1Xcbw3DszzpyVx2DvqBNVyLFBAFWTHNm/EMaIytnaV32JvqYIUlTBuUqbvZKVgofA6yUIVli8WrtMkkZgNACTVIMZ0VorYV6K1ydcVNP2x/cCcGYEIO0pm1TznNgxNwQFHrkXERp13u8Z43lqlsgPvcBCfUwrcE8bmaCUUc2MA7J7nYdseJt+7a0B44bsn5TtgCJZS/Z3OSQOpB5S2RIYDHJaTJMoIS1v44MuTpGHwiylS9oBSmP5qTN8K0BebHoWCqua+WGDWQqrTAmhZoC+Bl/i7kinChIKDyn1Q


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, I already reached one goal, which was to catch a new species. I got two in fact. A goatfish and calamari...

Other goals would be to crack 45cm on a snapper.
Get a pinkie on a fly
Land a gummy
Find a nice quiet spot to myself... It seems there's been an invasion of yakkers to Fishies beach lately!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

actually get out on the water.......and have ago

will try tomorrow am early to catch the tide, but then it is only 6 - 7 degrees and the bed is soooo warm.....

1) catch a fish that makes my new heavy outfit earn it's keep......

cheers


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

1. catch my first snapper
2. buy a kingisher yak
3. get out on the water more.
4.get a proper haircut.


----------

